# how much downloading speed should I get??



## sagardani (Jun 30, 2007)

I have newly bought VSNL (tata indicom) broadband connection of (upto) 2 mbps. How much download speed ideally should I get on torrents?? What settings should I keep at Bitlord to get the maximum possible speed? Right now I'm getting avg 60 kbps.. I think it should be more cos its 2 mbps.. what say? Help me to get the maximum possible speed...


----------



## Goten (Jun 30, 2007)

U can get 60kbps On a 512Kbps connection.

Call customer care n ask em. Bully em.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 30, 2007)

yes 2Mbps means 
2000 Kbps ie
2000/8 = 250 ur speed shd be between 200 to 250 KBps .u r getting 60 KBps 
which is 1/4th of what u shd get 
so call customer care. Indicom has good service


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 30, 2007)

yes @Ihatemyself is right.But the downloading speed of plan 2MBPS vary between 256 kbps-2MBPS.

So,sometime you may get small downloading speed.And regarding torrent...the downloading speed also depend on peers,leechers,seedsers.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh yes i got thru ur post really fast last time sorry .. in torrent clients the speed of ur downloading depends on no. of seeders and uploading speed of seeders ie since u r downloading what they are uploading speed depends on their connection not urs.Sometimes u may even get downloads at 6 kbps so dont worry . if ur not sure put ur connection thru test here
 *www.speedtest.net/
and post results here may be we can help u further
And Ravi are u sure speed varies from 256Kbps to 2MBps.....I think that is not possible buddy ..if i have a 256 kbps plan than i shd get around 30 Kbps not 30kbps to 256kbps


----------



## sam9s (Jun 30, 2007)

sagardani said:
			
		

> I have newly bought VSNL (tata indicom) broadband connection of (upto) 2 mbps. How much download speed ideally should I get on torrents?? What settings should I keep at Bitlord to get the maximum possible speed? Right now I'm getting avg 60 kbps.. I think it should be more cos its 2 mbps.. what say? Help me to get the maximum possible speed...



What kind of connection is that...I have an AIRTEL 256kbps unlimited conn and I get about 200 kbps ( i.e 25 KBps) ALL the time, sometimes it reaches up to 350kbps as well................yes on torrent it varies and depends on the seeds, seeders and leachers as well, but with a good health I do not go below......130kbps any time. 

Get you conn checked......cal cc....now.....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> And Ravi are u sure speed varies from 256Kbps to 2MBps.....I think that is not possible buddy ..if i have a 256 kbps plan than i shd get around 30 Kbps not 30kbps to 256kbps



yes..if you are on plan 2Mbps...ur downloading speed will vary between 256 kbps-2Mbps.
8 bits=1 byte


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 30, 2007)

No i dont get u ... 2 MBps = 2048 Kbps = 256 KBps right so maximum download speed shd be 256 KBps...How can it be 2MBps


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 30, 2007)

yes..maximum download speed should be 256KBPS or 2Mbps..not 2MBps


----------



## sagardani (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok thanks for ur replies.... How shall I set Bitlord to get maximum possible speed?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 2, 2007)

sagardani said:
			
		

> Ok thanks for ur replies.... How shall I set Bitlord to get maximum possible speed?


There is no special setting to get maximum download speed.
However just set bandwidth allocation to high, as shown below:
*img111.imageshack.us/img111/8821/44764397kg9.jpg

and set download limit to unlimited.

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/3114/b1uv0.jpg

And if you are using windows XP sp2..than you can increase the download speed to some extent by following trick.
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=518


----------



## sagardani (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks ravi_9793. Which is the best torrent client??


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 3, 2007)

u torrent is surely the best .And remember the solution ravi gave applies to one download at a time. dont put all downloads on high priority . my frend did the same thing a month ago and was wondering what was wrong ......lol


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 3, 2007)

sagardani said:
			
		

> Thanks ravi_9793. Which is the best torrent client??


μ  torrent is best.
This is mine personal experience.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 3, 2007)

Even on BSNL 2mbps torrents give only 90Kb/s. Torrents which give 150+ KB/s are very rare. You need to download mutliple torrents simultaneously to fully use your bandwidth. Also check for closed ports or NAT problem if you are getting slow torrent speeds. Also find out your upload speed for your net connection and set the max global upload rate in your torrent program to 90% of your net's upload rate.

Best torrent program is µtorrent. Before it used to be Bitcomet but now its beaten.


----------



## monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> And if you are using windows XP sp2..than you can increase the download speed to some extent by following trick.
> *www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=518



Thanx Ravi. The tool proved quite useful for me. My torrent's download speed has increased from 10 KB/s to 50 KB/s using this tool. I only hope there is no downside to using this tool as Windows threw few warning messages regarding system stability by changing the settings.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 4, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> Thanx Ravi. The tool proved quite useful for me. My torrent's download speed has increased from 10 KB/s to 50 KB/s using this tool. I only hope there is no downside to using this tool as Windows threw few warning messages regarding system stability by changing the settings.


There is nothing wrong in this trick.The warning mesaage you may be getting is because of use of more ports. Nothing to panic. Enjoy your increased download speed


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2007)

sagardani said:
			
		

> Thanks ravi_9793. Which is the best torrent client??



u torrent is the most popular but bitcoment gave better results.....I have tried both and Bitcomet is what I use now.


----------



## floyd80 (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess most of you are not into torrenting for long. A few tips from an experienced veteran
1. You can always max out your speeds on BT with just one torrent and even more on usenet. This primarily depends on whether you are a member of private/public site.
2. Private sites I do a 230-235KBps on my BSNL again on just one torrent  and I  get around 40-60mbps on my seedbox ( a dedicated server)
3. Public sites are always filled with leechers hence the low speeds whereas private sites have strict ratio policy (but there are ways to circumvent them  )
4. I do 4.3 gigs a day on average on my BSNL and sometimes 4.7-4.8 on usenet.
5. Swedish sites are the best since they have the best internet connections. There are apartment complexes there which have 100mbps lines.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 7, 2007)

floyd80 said:
			
		

> I guess most of you are not into torrenting for long. A few tips from an experienced veteran
> 1. You can always max out your speeds on BT with just one torrent and even more on usenet. This primarily depends on whether you are a member of private/public site.
> 2. Private sites I do a 230-235KBps on my BSNL again on just one torrent  and I  get around 40-60mbps on my seedbox ( a dedicated server)
> 3. Public sites are always filled with leechers hence the low speeds whereas private sites have strict ratio policy (but there are ways to circumvent them  )
> ...



Which plan do u have????Getting 230*KB*ps, Also I'd love if you can through some more light on this seedbox thing......plus private public concept as well. I use plain torrentspy to search for torrents and usually download those which have the max seed/leechers and health.......as i said on my  AIRTEL 256kbps unlimited conn and I get about 200 kbps ( i.e 25 KBps) n thats it. I am also in to some heavy downloading much limited to the connection I have, but still manage to download some 30 Odd GBs every month.

PS:::Welcome to the forum....


----------



## idea (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks ravi_9793


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 8, 2007)

idea said:
			
		

> Thanks ravi_9793


welcome friend..........


----------



## rocker (Jul 8, 2007)

try Azureus... its better than utorrent... i m sayin it out of my own experience... and i get upto 210 kBps if the seeds are nearly 400 ...


----------



## floyd80 (Jul 9, 2007)

Azureus is a memory hogger whereas Utorrent is very light. I use the BSNL 500 plan. IMO it is the best for heavy downloading. As 4 connecting to 400 peers not necessary you just need to be on the right site. I have seen my connection max out with just 3-5 seeders. Just send me you mail id i'll get you started with a private sites. I use the seedboxes which cost between 20$-120$ depending on specs on only some hard seed sites and where the other ways of fooling the tracker there by adjusting the ration do not work. There are some sites where about 80% of the users have seedboxes which means if you are just connected two 2of them you will max out your connections.

Seedboxes are dedicated servers which are used for seeding and also are used by uploaders for uploading on the big torrent sites. The seedboxes cost a lot of money depeding on bandwidth, usage and HD capcity. Most of the famous dedicated server companies are located in Holland far from the preying eyes of the MPAA and other watchdogs. Seedboxes maybe linux based or windows again linux boxes are cheaper. For more info just google vectoral or leaseweb to get and idea of the boxes. To give you an idea of the speeds you can download at speeds of 8-9MBps lets say 4.3 gig DVD in 5mins or less and upload close to 6-7Mbps. Its because the owner of these sites use these servers that we get those speeds. All the money that you donate goes towards server costs.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 10, 2007)

floyd80 said:
			
		

> Azureus is a memory hogger whereas Utorrent is very light. I use the BSNL 500 plan. IMO it is the best for heavy downloading. As 4 connecting to 400 peers not necessary you just need to be on the right site. I have seen my connection max out with just 3-5 seeders. Just send me you mail id i'll get you started with a private sites. I use the seedboxes which cost between 20$-120$ depending on specs on only some hard seed sites and where the other ways of fooling the tracker there by adjusting the ration do not work. There are some sites where about 80% of the users have seedboxes which means if you are just connected two 2of them you will max out your connections.
> 
> Seedboxes are dedicated servers which are used for seeding and also are used by uploaders for uploading on the big torrent sites. The seedboxes cost a lot of money depeding on bandwidth, usage and HD capcity. Most of the famous dedicated server companies are located in Holland far from the preying eyes of the MPAA and other watchdogs. Seedboxes maybe linux based or windows again linux boxes are cheaper. For more info just google vectoral or leaseweb to get and idea of the boxes. To give you an idea of the speeds you can download at speeds of 8-9MBps lets say 4.3 gig DVD in 5mins or less and upload close to 6-7Mbps. Its because the owner of these sites use these servers that we get those speeds. All the money that you donate goes towards server costs.



mmmm correct me if I am wrong, for running a dedicated server for what ever reasons you need a very hight net connection. What speed BSNL 500 is offering and is it constant and reliable, and I am sure it isnt unlimited....

BTW I have sent u a PM as well checkout....


----------



## floyd80 (Jul 10, 2007)

Who said I am using it with my connection I am using the server just to buff up my accounts at these sites. It impossible to get those speeds anywhere unless you happen to be in some Scandinavian country I can only view those speeds . In simpler words I just access the server from my connection using remote desktop or tightvnc for linux machines. This helps me maintain ratio at these sites since upload speeds are no existent with BSNL. Once month of buffing up equals 2 years usage with no ratio worries.


----------



## gowtham (Oct 9, 2007)

hey does that mean that u own a seedbox somewhere? or is that box ur frnds?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 9, 2007)

^^Man this is very new to me.
And please some one clear my doubt.i am subscribed to 256 kbps unlimited from Airtel.
I get a download of say 27-33,which is normal i know.
But i still cant get the idea of these speed!my upload goes high upto 35 kbps. 
I know internet is all about download and upload..so totalling this i get around say 70 kbps ,then where is my rest of the bandwidth of 256 kbps ?
How yöü understand my doubt?
So what is that 256 kbps really is for?


----------



## gowtham (Oct 9, 2007)

^^^
the isps tell ur speed in BITS but in computers, we use BYTES  to store date. 1 byte= 8 bits. so ur actual net speed = 256/8 = 32 bytes!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 9, 2007)

Then how is it i get sometime both my upload and download @ 33 and above?
If its single way?
So the total sometime goes beyond 70 meaning 70x8=560? When my speed is 256. 
I am just confused.
Does my upload affect my download?


----------



## gowtham (Oct 10, 2007)

upload and download speeds are independetn. so i think u have 256 kbps upload and 256kb download


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2007)

gowtham said:
			
		

> upload and download speeds are independetn. so i think u have 256 kbps upload and 256kb download



That is true but only for ADSL connection.


----------

